# I liek Squirtles vs sanderidge



## Eifie (Dec 28, 2017)

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs sanderidge*[/size]



> *Format*: 1v1
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
> ...


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Master Fuzzwicking Plant XIV* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Expert Belt
 *Panchillo Villagrán* the male Lotad <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone
 *Emilia Shineheart* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Bright Powder
 *Francine* the female Natu <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
 *ｂｉｒｔｈ* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine> @ King's Rock
 *Brinka* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Leftovers
 *Odyssea* the female Popplio <Liquid Voice> @ Lum Berry
 *Bombadil* the female Cutiefly <Shield Dust> @ Eviolite
 *Bubbleupagus* the male Dewpider <Water Bubble> @ Eviolite


*sanderidge's active squad*

 *Silverdust Patch* the male Cinccino <Technician>
 *Pipsnap* the female Prinplup <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Morei Rice Candy* the female Sandslash <Sand Veil> @ Passho Berry
 *Soulbat* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Zan* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Eviolite
 *Dreamling* the female Abra <Magic Guard> @ Link Cable
 *Twinkletoes* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin
 *sea fluff* the female Seel <Thick Fat>
 *ice cream sundae kid* the female Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Ice Stone
 *Triangle* the female Togedemaru <Iron Barbs>

*Command Order*

 I liek Squirtles sends out.
 sanderidge sends out and posts commands.
 I liek Squirtles posts commands.
 I possibly succumb to temptation to actually write the first round in the form of a research paper.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 28, 2017)

It is time!! The People's Champion will have his triumphant debut... ¡Ándale, *Panchillo Villagrán*, make your papi proud!


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 28, 2017)

let's GO. off to your first battle, *ice cream sundae kid*!! i hope you do fine, because i didn't check any of the typing matchups, but that's okay. this is asb. 

start with a *swords dance*!! then, be scary and use *aerial ace*!! then, finally, *x-scissor*!! 

if panchillo is a wimp or you get hopelessly lost and you can't hit him, it's okay. get yourself frustrated with *work up* in that case.

*swords dance ~ aerial ace / work up ~ x-scissor / work up*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 28, 2017)

Hoho!! Let us try this great strategy, befitting one of your metaphorical stature (for really you are quite squat). 

I think a Whirlpool should trap the naughty sundae child. If it worked (i.e. the aerial ace failed to hit), use Leech Seed. If not, try Whirlpool again. If they're still trapped, Teeter Dance, if not end with Scald to burn!!

*Whirlpool~Leech Seed/Whirlpool~Teeter Dance/Scald*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 28, 2017)

[size=+4]Rise of the People's Champion[/size]
[size=+3]An Unabridged History of Panchillo Villagrán[/size]

[size=+1]Eifie Eyplus Skawl'err*
December 28th, 2017[/size]​
[size=+2]*Introduction*[/size]
History focuses heavily on the dominant figures of the OU tier. Many a text has been written on the heroic exploits of Dragonite the Dashing [1], and the mildly uncomfortable reign of Garchomp of the Bad Breath [2]. While the influence of these titans on the land of Asber today is certainly undeniable, we argue that history books unduly ignore the contributions of the greatest legendary hero of them all: Panchillo Villagrán (henceforth referred to in this text as "Pancho"), an unassuming figure hailing from the little-known town of Panchillo Village whose exploits in battle have shaped history and left a lasting impact on Asberian culture. In this report, we detail Pancho's role in Elvis Purugly's rise to fame, the exposure of the Wartortlegate scandal, and Leppa's success in the Pokédex world.


[size=+2]*Round One*[/size]

*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Bowing happily to each of his front-row supporters in turn. He knows all these screams are for him.

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: No, actually, these cheers are all for _her_! What a mindless moron that Pancho is.

------------------------------​
Tracking down knowledge of Pancho's humble beginnings was by no means a trivial affair. Historical documents refer to a first opponent called "Skiddo", but nowhere could we find evidence of Pancho ever having done battle with one of this species. The main contribution of this paper is our breakthrough on this subject: after obtaining hundreds of trainer records from an administrator of the Asber Central Database in a legitimate business transaction, we discovered one trainer called sanderidge and her Alolan Sandshrew called "ice cream sundae kid" — or "Skiddo", for short. Indeed, one of sanderidge's avid fans confirms that a battle between Skiddo and Pancho took place, and remarks:

"_The two battlers faced each other from across the pool of water that had opened up for them in the center of the stadium. The cheering of thousands of eager fans filled their ears as the referee lifted her flags for the battle to begin. Eager to impress, Skiddo immediately began twirling in graceful circles, taking a brief moment to improve her battle awareness before coming to rest in a warrior's stance. Her claws gave off a new shine, which was reflected in Pancho's Water Stone as he closed his eyes to focus on harnessing its power. The water on the side of the pool nearest to Skiddo stirred almost imperceptibly at first, but as Pancho reared up imperiously on his hind legs with a mighty roar, it began to spin faster and faster. Oh, what a magnificent sight it was to see!_"

Renowned archaeologist Archen Buff's analysis of the battle site tells us of Pancho's fierce attack. [3]

"_The surface of the water churned as a whirlpool formed underneath it, until its intensity could be contained no more. A vicious cyclone of water exploded from beneath, and close to the edge of the pool as Skiddo was, the poor Sandshrew could do nothing to avoid being caught in the blast. The swirling waters relentlessly pulled her in, buffeting her this way and that, and leaving her no hope of escape as she was spun around and around. Squealing with terror, Skiddo struggled to free herself from its grasp and reach her opponent, but to no avail. At last she closed her eyes and resigned herself to letting the water take over, choosing instead to try a strategy of positive self-talk to keep herself calm. It was quite difficult to focus while the water continued to swirl around her, and several times her internal monologue was abruptly cut off as she was pushed fully underwater and needed to thrash wildly to pull her head above the surface. Submerged as she was, she barely registered the seed Pancho fired off at her from his leaf, which bounced harmlessly off the torrent of water rushing around her._" 

No recollection of the mysterious dance that Pancho performed next exists in human memory. A witness passing by ASB Central Stadium that day comments that the audience began acting very strangely, swaying back and forth as one before simultaneously collapsing into their seats in what seemed to be a drunken stupour. We can only speculate that Pancho wobbled from side-to-side, swaying his leaf in an unsettling motion that was just a little bit off from the rest of him as he stared up at Skiddo in her watery prison. [4] With the water rushing around her, the Sandshrew found it difficult to get a good look at her opponent, but what she did see made her feel very queasy indeed. As the whirlpool spun her around and around, and at some point flipped her upside-down, her head began to pound, and the dizziness overwhelmed her until she could see five Panchos, and then eight, and then twenty. She clutched her head in agony, unable to do anything but close her eyes and ride the nausea out.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Clapping his hands together in glee. The entire audience is under his spell!
*Used*: Whirlpool ~ Leech Seed (missed) ~ Teeter Dance

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 93%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Dizzy and terrified. Trapped in a whirlpool (3 more actions, 1% dmg/action). Severely confused (40% failure chance). _+4 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Swords Dance ~ Work Up ~ Work Up

*Arena Status*

 Pancho is standing by the edge of the pool. Skiddo is trapped in the pool by a raging whirlpool that towers over its surface.

*Damage and Energy*

 Panchillo Villagrán's Health: 100%
 Panchillo Villagrán's Energy: 100% - 1% (Whirlpool) - 5% (Leech Seed) - 4% (Teeter Dance) = 90%
 ice cream sundae kid's Health: 100% - 5% (Whirlpool) - 2% (trap damage) = 93%
 ice cream sundae's Energy: 100% - 2% (Swords Dance) - 3% (Work Up) - 3% (Work Up) = 92%

*Notes*

 Speed order: ice cream sundae kid (40) > Panchillo Villagrán (30).
 I have no idea how one writes a history paper. I am never doing this again.
 I asked sanderidge for a nickname I could use for ice cream sundae kid. She gave me "Skiddo".
 Since Skiddo was clearly unable to hit Pancho with Aerial Ace, she went with Work Up instead.
 I can't really imagine Leech Seed successfully getting through a Whirlpool. I see the water swirling around the target and trapping it to have a similar effect to the target using something like Swords Dance to spin around really fast and deflect small projectiles. The reader is referred to the Bulbapedia article on the subject [5] for more details.
 It is somewhat difficult to focus on working oneself up while spinning around nonstop in a vicious whirlpool, and thus each use of Work Up cost more energy than normal. The stat boosts will also wear off sooner (probably the end of next round).
 Teeter Dance had less of an effect than normal because it requires the target to be watching, and ice cream sundae kid couldn't see it that clearly while being spun around. However, the fact that she was already dizzy from said spinning mitigated the penalty a bit.
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.

[size=+2]References[/size]

 Dragonite (The Cave of Dragonflies ASB)
 Garchomp (The Cave of Dragonflies ASB)
 Pancho's Fierce Attack
 Pancho's Mysterious Dance
  Whirlpool (move): In the anime

* Names changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 30, 2017)

Excellent work! But we must not let our guard down.

Let's go for hax! Scald, and if you do get a burn, use your radiant personage to blind Skiddo!

*Scald/Flash x3*


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 30, 2017)

horrible! absolutely horrible, i say! skiddo, we've got to get you out of that nasty whirlpool. go for an *aerial ace*, but focus that speed towards getting yourself out of there - don't worry about hitting pancho with that. next, put those buffs to use! *x-scissor*, like a good villain! twice, like a good predictable villain!! 

go forth and conquer, skiddo. i believe in you.

*aerial ace (get out of whirlpool) ~ x-scissor ~ x-scissor*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 31, 2017)

*Round Two*​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Clapping his hands together in glee. The entire audience is under his spell!

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 93%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Dizzy and terrified. Trapped in a whirlpool (3 more actions, 1% dmg/action). Severely confused (40% failure chance). _+4 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
The swirling water buffets Skiddo to and fro as she struggles to position herself for her escape. Images of the many Panchos continue to dance before her eyes and dizziness nearly overtakes her, but she manages to force the queasiness down and, with a determined yelp, launches herself straight forward into the wall of rushing water surrounding her. All her efforts to work herself up now pay off as she tears straight through the water, tumbling through the air to land sprawling on the grass below.

For a moment Skiddo just lies there, panting, thankful to be alive — but her watery nightmares aren't over yet. The Sandshrew pushes herself up into a sitting position, still a bit dizzy, only to find herself face-to-face with Pancho, who cackles with malicious glee as he looses a torrent of scalding hot water straight into her face. Shrieking in pain, she retaliates immediately by raising her claws, imbued with glowing Bug-type energy, and bringing them down hard in an X shape on the Lotad's protruding bill. This earns her another jet of boiling water to the chest, and this time her skin blisters painfully at the spot of impact, darkening to an angry red. The water cascading over her and the throbbing pain the attack leaves is enough for the last vestiges of nausea and confusion to fade away, and Skiddo glares at her opponent with renewed determination.

Screeching in outrage, Skiddo slashes her claws crosswise over the Lotad's skin again, more slowly this time, as the string of her burn when she lifts her arms makes her hesitate. Pancho tumbles backward away from her, tiny limbs flailing in the air as he lands upside-down on his leaf, his pitiful screams of pain echoing through the arena. For a moment all goes quiet in the audience, and Skiddo feels a creeping sense of dread. The onlookers rise from their seats as one, angrily protesting this undignified affront to their noble champion. How could Skiddo do that to the eminent and most inexorable Panchillo Villagrán?! The audience will not let her get away with this. They all whip out their camera phones, intent on capturing the most menacing-looking photos of Skiddo to emblazon on WANTED posters everywhere in the realm of Panchillo Village. The Sandshrew is suddenly accosted with bright flashes of light from every direction and she squeals desperately, pawing at her eyes to try and keep the light out. But by the time the referee manages to calm down the furious crowd, spots of light seem to have permanently imprinted themselves in Skiddo's vision, and she can barely register any of their faces at all...

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Feeling grateful for the audience's righteous outrage on his behalf.
*Used*: Scald ~ Scald ~ Flash

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Blinking furiously and rubbing her eyes to no avail. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). _+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Aerial Ace (get out of whirlpool) ~ X-Scissor ~ X-Scissor

*Arena Status*

 Both battlers are standing near the edge of the pool.
 Team Pancho is cheering wildly from the stands. Some of them are slightly disgruntled because the referee has banned flash photography for the rest of the battle, and are expressing their frustration by throwing handfuls of popcorn onto the field. Pancho is staring at the food longingly.

*Damage and Energy*

 Panchillo Villagrán's Health: 100% - 18% (X-Scissor) - 14% (X-Scissor) = 68%
 Panchillo Villagrán's Energy: 90% - 3% (Scald) - 3% (Scald) - 1% (Flash) = 83%
 ice cream sundae kid's Health: 93% - 11% (Scald) - 11% (Scald) - 1% (burn) = 70%
 ice cream sundae's Energy: 92% - 4% (Aerial Ace) - 4% (X-Scissor) - 4% (X-Scissor) = 80%

*Notes*

 Speed order: ice cream sundae kid (40) > Panchillo Villagrán (30).
 lol how to do write
 I was a bit iffy about Aerial Ace being used to break free from Whirlpool, but it _is_ supposed to involve moving at a really high velocity, so I guess it works. The +4 Attack didn't hurt, either.
 The second Scald burned Skiddo.
 Skiddo's confusion faded away after being hit by the second Scald.
 The first of Skiddo's Work Up boosts faded away at the end of the third action. The boosts from the second Work Up will fade away after the first action of the next round.
 Note: Skiddo's -1 Accuracy applies to vision-based moves only. It will fade away at the end of the next round.
 If you're wondering about the Swords Dance boosts: it kind of feels like there's too much going on if I make basically _every_ stat boost eventually fade away, so I'm only doing that for boosts where there's an actual reason to, either because the attack wasn't able to be executed properly (e.g. the Work Ups) or because the effects of the attack are known to fade away pretty quickly (e.g. Flash).
 *sanderidge* commands first.


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 31, 2017)

hm. okay, then let's use the last of our boosts to get in a *poison jab*, and see how that goes! then you can give your eyes a break with some *swift* action. then let's give history something to write about and go for an *attract*! the forbidden romances of pancho, on sale now at local bookstores near you!  ... or something like that. anyway, if you can't reach him, default to *hail*. but if you've already done that, *hone claws*, i guess.

(i was gonna have you do defense curl so we could steamroller pancho!! but guess who doesn't get rollout. >:( )

anyway, good luck, skiddo!

*poison jab / hail ~ swift / hail / hone claws ~ attract / hail / hone claws*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 1, 2018)

Hrghgh that Poison Jab is gonna sting... let's make it sting back! Counter it! >:D it's like. your one supereffective move against skiddo. After that, let's brave the Swift and go for our own Attract. Whisper your sweet nothings since they'll probably have a bit of a problem seeing you. Then Growl cutely!

*Counter~Attract~Growl*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry. Im sorry. Im trying to remove it

*Round Three*​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Feeling grateful for the audience's righteous outrage on his behalf.

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Blinking furiously and rubbing her eyes to no avail. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). _+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
It's true what they say: love really does find you in the strangest of places. Let me tell you the story of a charming warrior who won me over on the battlefield with his daring exploits and silver tongue... and then utterly crushed my heart.

It was a balmy mid-spring day in Asber. We were facing off near the pool in the middle of the ASB Central Stadium, and since it was a league championship, the stands were packed with cheering fans. Mostly his fans. They'd just finished taking several dozen photos of me, which was flattering, I guess, but I really wished they'd turned their flash off. It was the middle of the day, after all. Now spots of light were dancing in front of my eyes and no matter how hard I blinked, they just refused to fade. Sighing, I tottered somewhat hestitantly toward the hopefully-Lotad-shaped blur in front of me, my claws glowing a sickly pinkish-purple colour as I imbued them with venom. The hopefully-Lotad-shaped blur didn't move an inch, making me feel even more uncertain, but all I could do was lash out at it with my poison-tipped claws and pray I'd hit the right target.

The blur still didn't move. But I felt my claws pierce the slippery membrane of Pancho's skin, tearing in extra deep to hit a nerve, and felt briefly triumphant — until one of the Lotad's tiny limbs closed around my arm. Seriously, how did he even _do_ that? I'll never know, because I was still too disoriented to make out the details. Suddenly I was being lifted off the ground, and the momentum of my strike was being used against me to send me hurtling through the air. I landed heavily on the grass several feet away, the wind knocked out of me. _Damn... he must really work out!_ I thought. _Guess they don't call him the People's Champion for nothing, huh._

Well, I didn't have time to lie around feeling sorry for myself. With a grunt of effort I pushed myself back to my feet, and turned back to face my foe, my vision a bit clearer now. After that unexpected physical assault I didn't really want to risk going near him again, so I maintained my distance as I jumped up and started spinning rapidly in the air, releasing jagged stars of white energy from my tough carapace that immediately locked onto Pancho's energy signature and swarmed toward him. Pancho cried out in surprise as he was pummeled by star after star, until I grew tired from all that spinning and settled down onto the ground again. The white spots were now rapidly disappearing from my sight, so I could more clearly see as Pancho slowly approached me, and my skin prickled with dread. Was he going to attack me like that again? I wasn't sure if I could take another beating like that...

But Pancho didn't attack me. He gazed at me, eyes liquid black pools of regret, and asked, his voice warm and husky like dark melted fudge caramel, "Are you okay? I..." — he chuckled a bit sheepishly — "well, sometimes I just don't know my own strength, you know?"

My heart thudded madly in my chest. I felt the colour in my cheeks rising. I must have been the colour of _The Communist Manifesto_. Words tumbled off my tongue unasked, tripping over one another in their bid for dominance, and what came out of my mouth was, "What, looking to add another member to your fawning posse? Can't live without the frothing desire of the masses?" Ugh, me and my uncontrollable snark. What a time to have a brain-to-mouth filter malfunction.

Pancho just laughed, a rich, throaty sound that was like smooth milk chocolate, and I let my guard down further. I stared deeply into his black obsidian orbs as he came closer, losing myself in them. My very small inner goddess swayed in a gentle victorious samba.

I should have known I wasn't so special.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Smoldering, his eyes twin spheres of deepest onyx. Infatuated (45% failure chance).
*Used*: Counter ~ Attract ~ Growl

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Her (very small) inner goddess is doing the merengue with some salsa moves. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). Infatuated (45% failure chance). _+1 Attack_.
*Used*: Poison Jab ~ Swift ~ Attract

*Arena Status*

 Both battlers are standing near the edge of the pool.
 Team Pancho is cheering wildly from the stands. Some of them are slightly disgruntled because they don't agree with Pancho's choice of love interest, and are expressing their frustration by throwing handfuls of popcorn onto the field. Pancho is staring at the food longingly.

*Damage and Energy*

 Panchillo Villagrán's Health: 68% - 16% (Poison Jab) - 6% (Swift) = 46%
 Panchillo Villagrán's Energy: 83% - 16% (Counter) - 4% (Attract) - 1% (Growl) = 62%
 ice cream sundae kid's Health: 70% - 32% (Counter) - 3% (burn) = 35%
 ice cream sundae's Energy: 80% - 5% (Poison Jab) - 4% (Swift) - 4% (Attract) = 67%

*Notes*

 Speed order: ice cream sundae kid (40) > Panchillo Villagrán (30).
 maybe I should just never write serious reffings
 Most of the cheesy overdone love descriptions are from 50 Shades of Grey, but I am proud to have made up "eyes liquid black pools of regret" (among some others), which, out of context, looks kind of like a garden path sentence. I am sorry if I have accidentally sexualized your Lotad or Sandshrew.
 Poison Jab was a crit, which was all the worse for Skiddo, really.
 Skiddo's Work Up boosts faded away after the first action. The accuracy drop from Flash faded away at the end of the round.
 *I liek Squirtles* commands first.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 3, 2018)

i ship it

All right Panchoboy, let's see what you can do. Let's do Leech Seed and a couple of Surfs. If you fail to do the Leech Seed because of Attract, push it back an action. If she's Protecting, eat the popcorn. 

*Leech Seed/Eat popcorn~Surf/Leech Seed/Popcorn x2*


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 3, 2018)

if you ship it i'll ship it

hmm. how about you... stab your love with little darts. yes. *leech life*, but really, it'll help your romance, i swear! he'll look at you for sure, at least. in fact he might be so busy eating popcorn you'll have to make him pay attention to _you_, so *flail* really dramatically after you successfully use leech life! 

if you somehow get both of those to work, go back to doing* the thing with little love darts*. mmhm. every lotad needs a feather in his hat, i guess. these... just don't have the feathery parts.


*leech life ~ leech life / flail ~ leech life / flail*

(i think it's clear what i'm saying but if it's not... i will attempt to clarify.)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2018)

_The Memoirs of Skiddo_ are coming back for the final round. Wouldn't want to wear them out before then!

*Round Four*​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Smoldering, his eyes twin spheres of deepest onyx. Infatuated (45% failure chance).

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Her (very small) inner goddess is doing the merengue with some salsa moves. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). Infatuated (45% failure chance). _+1 Attack_.

------------------------------​
Pancho smolders intensely, and Skiddo finds herself lost in his gaze. A million words pass between the couple unspoken. At least, a million words from Skiddo's side. The screams of Pancho's devoted fans jolt the Lotad out of his reverie enough to remind him what's really important: the adoration of the masses. One single lover simply will not do! And so for the second time this battle he lobs a small seed toward Skiddo from his leaf, and this time it lodges itself deep within her hide and begins to sprout, a few tiny tendrils peeking out from below. Skiddo's eyes widen as she twists around, trying to get a glimpse of the seed planted in her side. Oh, Pancho's planted a garden for her! How sweet! Touched by her lover's kind gesture, Skiddo totters to his side and sinks her tiny teeth into his skin, attempting to give him an affectionate love nibble. Pancho doesn't seem too thrilled, though; he squeals and squirms as Skiddo absorbs some of his life energy through the wound until he finally manages to rip himself free.

As Skiddo watches him in confusion and despair, Pancho jabbers some sort of nonsense words at the pool, Water Stone glowing as the surface of the pool stirs. He leaps up over the water and a huge wave forms beneath him, lifting him high into the air on level with some of his fans in the lower stands. A perfect photo opportunity! Pancho happily poses for his audience right up until the wave carries him straight into his opponent and the two go flying through the air. They land sprawling in a heap, but the water's awakened Skiddo and she's no longer taken in by what could once have been a tender moment for the new couple. She struggles desperately from beneath Pancho, tiny limbs flailing, but the throbbing pain of her burn soon forces her to stop. The Lotad's weight suddenly disappears from on top of her and Skiddo slowly sits up, panting and coughing up a few mouthfuls of water. ... And then Pancho sends another wave crashing over her, and Skiddo cries out in despair as the relentless water bears down on her, pushing her halfway across the field and leaving a path of sopping wet grass in front of her. Meanwhile, the seed implanted in her hide steadily absorbs bits of her life energy, sending them in a stream of light to Pancho across the field.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Feeling just a tiny bit guilty about what he's done. Infatuated (10% failure chance).
*Used*: Leech Seed ~ Surf ~ Surf

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 10%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Trembling and exhausted. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). Infatuated (5% failure chance). Leech Seeded (1% dmg/action). _+1 Attack_.
*Used*: [infatuated] ~ Leech Life ~ Flail

*Arena Status*

 Pancho is standing near the edge of the pool. Skiddo is sitting in a soaking wet patch of grass halfway between the pool and one of the ends of the arena.
 Team Pancho is cheering wildly from the stands. Some of them are slightly disgruntled because they are running out of popcorn, and are expressing their frustration by throwing handfuls of popcorn onto the field. Pancho is staring at the food longingly.

*Damage and Energy*

 Panchillo Villagrán's Health: 46% - 9% (Leech Life) - 6% (Flail) + 2% (Leech Seed) = 33%
 Panchillo Villagrán's Energy: 62% - 5% (Leech Seed) - 3% (Surf) - 3% (Surf) = 51%
 ice cream sundae kid's Health: 35% + 4% (Leech Life) - 12% (Surf) - 12% (Surf) - 2% (Leech Seed) - 3% (burn) = 10%
 ice cream sundae's Energy: 67% - 5% (Leech Life) - 4% (Flail) = 58%

*Notes*

 Speed order: ice cream sundae kid (40) > Panchillo Villagrán (30).
 *sanderidge* commands first.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 3, 2018)

poor skiddo. now you've learned: lotads are just not your type, are they... but it's all right! you'll be able to get in a couple of actions, anyway. make this ending something worth remembering! go all out! do that signature thing of yours and *defense curl*, then *ice ball*! 

after that, if you're still standing, *eat some popcorn*. you deserve it. actually, you deserve better, but until then go ahead and feast.

*defense curl ~ ice ball ~ eat popcorn*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's go for Scalds! If you knock out Skiddo, eat some popcorn.

*scald/popcorn x3*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2018)

*Round Five*​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Feeling just a tiny bit guilty about what he's done. Infatuated (10% failure chance).

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 10%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Trembling and exhausted. Burned (1% dmg/action, 0.67x physical BP). Infatuated (5% failure chance). Leech Seeded (1% dmg/action). _+1 Attack_.

------------------------------​
Everything had been taken from me. Pancho had never loved me. My inner goddess was still and silent in an unending slumber. Even my trainer seemed to have lost faith. The sour, acrid stench of defeat weighed down my every step. All I could do was curl up into a ball, as tightly as I could, and screw my eyes shut, awaiting the final blow.

But it never came. Tiny yet firm footsteps slowly approached me. Something lightly stroked my back. Confused, I uncurled myself and opened my eyes.

It was him. Gazing at me with sorrowful eyes of deepest lead*, Pancho took my hand and led me over to one side of the field where a hill of popcorn had been built up over the course of the match. He gestured to me to take a seat, then sat himself, beside me.

For a few moments we munched on popcorn together in companiable silence.

Then he spat a blast of boiling-hot water right in my face.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles*

*Panchillo Villagrán*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Rain Dish
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 48%
*Status*: Finally chowing down on the little mountain of popcorn on one side of the field.
*Used*: Scald

*sanderidge*

*ice cream sundae kid*  @ Ice Stone
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Defense Curl

*Arena Status*

 Team Pancho is cheering wildly from the stands. They're out of popcorn.

*Damage and Energy*

 Panchillo Villagrán's Health: 33% + 1% (Leech Seed) = 34%
 Panchillo Villagrán's Energy: 51% - 3% (Scald) = 48%
 ice cream sundae kid's Health: 10% - 1% (Leech Seed) - 1% (burn) - 11% (Scald) = 0%
 ice cream sundae's Energy: 58% - 1% (Defense Curl) = 57%

*Notes*

 *I ran out of black gemstones.
 And ILS wins! The database will handle the prizes, but also, both Pokémon get to evolve! Hooray!
 How does one non-awkwardly end a battle. I don't remember.
 It's over. Goodbye.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 3, 2018)

bwahaha that ending was amazing 

thanks for the battle, calculus squirtle! and amazing reffing master eif that was honestly the fastest and funniest battle i've been in


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow!! This battle was a blast! Thanks for fighting, sande, and thanks eifie for reffing!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 4, 2018)

What a battle! And fantastic reffings, Eifie XD This will become part of the ASB lore, the forbidden romance of Pancho and Skiddo...


----------



## Negrek (Jan 4, 2018)

Awesome battle, and so quick! Looked like a lot of fun, and I hope Eifie enjoyed reffing, too.


----------

